# Kingda Ka - The World's tallest rollercoaster at 456ft!!!



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Presenting Kingda Ka at Six Flags in New Jersey, the World's tallest and fastest rollercoaster. It is 456ft high with a 418 ft drop and is propelled from 0 - 128MPH in just 3.5 seconds.


CoasterRadio.com Kingda Ka special show 

Six Flags website


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

damn.. - it is similar to "Top Thrill Driller".

Very big .. I would scare to check it


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Woah :runaway:


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Kidding.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

was there on the opening day. was raining. it did not open that day


----------



## Starscraper (Jul 5, 2004)

DetoX said:


> damn.. - it is similar to "Top Thrill Driller".
> 
> Very big .. I would scare to check it


Yes, they were both built by Intamin.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaammmmmnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's high and fast, this is unbelievable.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I was there the day before it opened and well it is just sick, it should seriously be illegal


----------



## 90 degrees (Sep 5, 2004)

I LOVE THIS RIDE! Me and my brother drove 2 hours up from DC to ride it. It's seriously the most insane thing you'll ever do in your life.


----------



## EastVanGuy (Apr 2, 2005)

that looks so scary... i want to go on it


----------



## oogabooga (Jun 26, 2004)

Guess what folks................. ITS CLOSED DOWN! Just saw it on Fox, they closed it after they found some technical Mal-function while routine inspection. Guess who got to ride it before it closed down? :laugh:

P.S:.........ME!


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

wow.. riding that while there is a malfunction... damn..


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think it's really stupid that they didn't make it over 500ft. I would like to ride Kingda Ka one day, I love roller coasters.


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

damn... Ive got to have a ride on that rollercoaster one day


----------



## 90 degrees (Sep 5, 2004)

612bv3 said:


> I think it's really stupid that they didn't make it over 500ft. I would like to ride Kingda Ka one day, I love roller coasters.


They didn't make it over 500ft because it's hard enough to keep it running when it's just above 420ft. Last year Cedar Point had way too many technical difficulties with their 420ft version of this. I think it was closed down for like 2 months straight, and then 4 people were injured when the cable that pulls the train snapped and shards of it hit riders that were going 100+ mph. 456ft was really testing the system. 500ft is possible but it would probably always be closed because of the strain on the launching system.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

wow


----------



## nozda (Jun 10, 2005)

COOL!!!


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

I'm goin to steal this rollercoaster! Would be seriously scary though, yet realy fun


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Aren't you going to die of heart attack after riding that thing??????????????????????????


----------



## JDS (Jun 15, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> wow



Yeah, that is what we all say. 
When I first read it in a time magazine, I was completely amazed by it's size. It just blew my mind. I didn't even know it was possible to build something like that.
How long did it take them to build this ride?


----------

